# what are possible uses for cloned netdevices and software network devices



## lockfile (Jun 17, 2010)

In the handbook wireless network section, I came across this line: `# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0` After that line came `# ifconfig ath0 up scan` to mark the netdevice as up and then scan to list all reachable wlans. This basically says to create (actually clone ath0 and give it the name wlan0). My question is why create a clone of ath0? Why are the reasons for using `# ifconfig wlan0 scan` vs `# ifconfig ath0 up scan` or `# ifconfig ath0 scan`? Is the wlan0 convention for compatibility?


----------



## lockfile (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm just trying to understand how to set up a wireless network via CLI. In the past I relied on helper applets in my DEs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784


----------



## lockfile (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is the info from that post [below].



> Default  Important wireless networking change in FreeBSD 8
> From the Release Notes:
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------

